# My Halloween Yard 2012



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is my Halloween Display for 2012 though not 100% finished, still needs spider webs, the 3 figures installed, some skulls, and a grim reaper, as well as a rising pirate. Can't really put that stuff up yet for fear of being stolen. Made the fence myself as well as the boarded up window and all 3 figures.Pictures by FredKrueger1984 - Photobucket


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

loooking goood!!! I like!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great set-up! Spooky but kid friendly too. Good stuff!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Should look good when all put together.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I really dig the pumpkin scarecrow ie. I am going to steal that idea someday. :devil: It has a clean simple design, but yet still has an eeeeeriness to it. Very well done.



.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

I love Freddy!!!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I will have some 100% done photos up very soon, a lot of the scarier stuff I did not put out yet. 

The pumpkin man is a simple long piece of wood cemented into a cement block then I nailed another piece of wood at the top horizontally, painted it all black. dressed it, stuck on some white garden gloves, carved a fake pumpkin and stuck that on and for the teeth I made them out of a foam plate that I cut into sharp teeth and attached them on the inside the thumb tacks.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

DynomiteDaniel said:


> I love Freddy!!!


Cool!


----------

